# How to take better pictures to show the best Hamon of honyaki?!



## Kai Wang (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi guys, wish you all happy holidays and wonderful New Year. 

Here is my latest honyaki. I take the pictures with my iPhone. But can’t really see the best hamon of it.
Can you please show me yours and teach me how to take better pictures!!??


----------



## RJD55 (Dec 24, 2018)

Can't help with the photography, but that's an interesting hamon, would you mind telling us who is the blacksmith?
Thanks...Ron


----------



## Anton (Dec 24, 2018)

You don’t have to worry about it once you build a patina


----------



## HRC_64 (Dec 24, 2018)

use acetone to remove the plastic coating


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 24, 2018)

Dark surface to put the knife on and minimal lighting will help highlighting the Hamon


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 24, 2018)

Diffuse lighting and control of reflections. 

If you have an overcast day, that light is near perfect.

Indoors, drape a white bedsheet over a couple of kitchen chairs to create a makeshift lightbox.


----------



## panda (Dec 25, 2018)

why is this in back of house?


----------



## Kai Wang (Dec 26, 2018)

RJD55 said:


> Can't help with the photography, but that's an interesting hamon, would you mind telling us who is the blacksmith?
> Thanks...Ron


Made by Genkai. Grinding sharpened by Haku


----------



## Kai Wang (Dec 26, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> use acetone to remove the plastic coating


Thank you. Will do.


----------



## Kai Wang (Dec 26, 2018)

chefcomesback said:


> Dark surface to put the knife on and minimal lighting will help highlighting the Hamon


Awesome suggestion. Thank you


----------



## Kai Wang (Dec 26, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Diffuse lighting and control of reflections.
> 
> If you have an overcast day, that light is near perfect.
> 
> Indoors, drape a white bedsheet over a couple of kitchen chairs to create a makeshift lightbox.


Very professional. Thank you very much


----------

